# Avoid rookie mistakes



## KmH (Apr 20, 2015)

Number 1.
You start with a well researched and written business plan.

9 Ways to Avoid Rookie Mistakes When Starting Your Own Business


----------



## waday (Apr 20, 2015)

I also like Number 4 (know the jargon) and Number 9 (be humble, you don't know everything).


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 20, 2015)

My Plan is to stay a Rookie and make as many mistakes as I can.


----------



## dennybeall (Apr 21, 2015)

Very few people understand the need for and the power of having a well done Business Plan.
Very much needed for a new business and useful for an existing business.
Over the years I've started 4 successful businesses, two were photography related, but I've done at least 20 Business Plans. They often tell you No instead of Yes.


----------



## jovince3000 (Apr 22, 2015)

On another note, if you're struggling with such process, there's companies and organization that will help you ( most of the time for a fee ) and compile all the information you need and will help you build your own business.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 22, 2015)

Mao Tse-tung said that you learn from your mistakes, not your successes. (Not that I'm a proponent of mistakes ... but use mistakes to your advantage.)


----------



## dennybeall (Apr 25, 2015)

If you need a business plan, or advice, you can go to a non-profit group named SCORE (Service Corp of Retired Executives). There are over 300 Chapters throughout the US. Some are very good and some not so good but in any case FREE... www.SCORE.org


----------



## sarahactually (May 5, 2015)

I seriously need to create a better business plan if I ever want to open my own studio in the future. I have purchased several "starting your own business"-type books, but it is so hard for me to stay focus on that end of photography. I just love taking pictures and don't seem to have a brain designed for business. Maybe I need to find a partner who would handle the business end? LOL


----------

